# Writing > Personal Poetry >  subtle

## cacian

desire reduces
stress
it is the combination
of interest
happy it cares
and the emotional 
inquest
it has countless
imaginations
ready to tackle
depress
the triads of life 
the here and now may neglect
to a speck it is everything
time would elect
modern life recreations
reflect
it is worth giving it respect.

----------


## Pensive

I like the positive tone of the poem!
Great rhythm as well.

----------


## cacian

> I like the positive tone of the poem!
> Great rhythm as well.


Pensive great to see you around.
Thank you for reading  :Smile:

----------

